# Let's see what the Young archers shoot



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

2011 Hoyt Rampage XT!


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

PSE at the moment custom supra vendetta


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I shoot a bowtech invasion now and im looking for a supra me.


----------



## halford_491 (Nov 23, 2011)

ive only been shooting for a little less then a year and i love my hoyt its a few years old but its awesome and looking at buying the new hoyt vector turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

2008 Mathews DXT.


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

2012 mathews heli-m


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

Mathews all the way!!  Mission Rally


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

ross


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

michaela is right mathews ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MISSION VENTURE


----------



## iwannahoyt93 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hoyt vector 35


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

2010 bowtech destroyer 350


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here's what i've been shooting for going on a year and a half


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

It's in tha sig


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

It's all in the sig...


----------



## rausch193 (Sep 29, 2011)

i shoot a 2010 vantage pro


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

i shoot a Diamond Razor Edge, but if i ever have the money laying around i want a bowtech assassin


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

Had this beauty for about 7 months. 

VE+ w/ 28.5 spirals at 60 lbs. with b-stingers. Holdin 18 up front and 25 out back. Im runnin outta weights. haha.


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Right now I'm shooting my 2011 Hoyt Alphaburner set at a 28.5" draw and 76lbs. and bow is it fast.
I also pull out my old recurves every now and again.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

I ordered my supra me in forest green today!


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

If your shooting a Mathews then you obviously haven't shot a lot of bows. I shoot an Elite, I had a Hoyt, Mathews and now Elite and it's been best shooting out of them all. Go to a dealer and shoot you, I think you will be surprised.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

-Beef- said:


> If your shooting a Mathews then you obviously haven't shot a lot of bows. I shoot an Elite, I had a Hoyt, Mathews and now Elite and it's been best shooting out of them all. Go to a dealer and shoot you, I think you will be surprised.


obviously you should get over your opinion because it's all in what fits you best if a hoyt fits your shooting style go with that, if mathews works for you, you shud go that route but dont b dogging on mathews or any of em for that matter.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i've shot piles of bows and i can count one one hand the ones from each company that i would own and shoot daily.. they are my ve+, mathews c4, am35, and if it counts bridgers ve+ that weights like 14lbs cause its like a totally diff bow, lol.

they all shoot good and each person if built diff


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

gunner77 said:


> obviously you should get over your opinion because it's all in what fits you best if a hoyt fits your shooting style go with that, if mathews works for you, you shud go that route but dont b dogging on mathews or any of em for that matter.


 we have a mathews fanboy in our hands, how cute


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

and we have an elite fanboy... just chill and get along, if you wanna argue over who has the best rig go out back and settle it


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

N7709K said:


> and we have an elite fanboy... just chill and get along, if you wanna argue over who has the best rig go out back and settle it


and now we have the perfect ******* who thinks he knows everything


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

did i say anything about how elite was sub par? or mathews? or how hoyt was better? nope, just said that you don't need a pissing match over which bow is better


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

N7709K said:


> did i say anything about how elite was sub par? or mathews? or how hoyt was better? nope, just said that you don't need a pissing match over which bow is better


whatever you say


----------



## HELL TRAIN (Dec 15, 2011)

-Beef- said:


> If your shooting a Mathews then you obviously haven't shot a lot of bows. I shoot an Elite, I had a Hoyt, Mathews and now Elite and it's been best shooting out of them all. Go to a dealer and shoot you, I think you will be surprised.


aww do we have an elite fanboy?! who cares about being a fan of a bow. oh and i like women also, so i guess that makes me a woman fanboy. sounds stupid dont it?


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

HELL TRAIN said:


> aww do we have an elite fanboy?! who cares about being a fan of a bow. oh and i like women also, so i guess that makes me a woman fanboy. sounds stupid dont it?


Yes im an Elite Fanboy by heart :lol:


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

-Beef- said:


> and now we have the perfect ******* who thinks he knows everything


idk.... Jacob did shoot Pro at vegas... and he just got his first 360. may not know everything.. but he knows more than the average joe by far.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

corpralbarn said:


> idk.... Jacob did shoot Pro at vegas... and he just got his first 360. may not know everything.. but he knows more than the average joe by far.


x10000000000000


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys but I was just lettin it go... 

And brandon, my hoyt cert 300 means way more than a 360


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Overall, it's just a matter of opinion.


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

As a wise man once said, "Shake your d*cks boys, this pissin match is over."


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

im no fanboy and you better get that straight right now


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

in my sig


----------



## underdog145 (Dec 6, 2009)

I guess I don't know enough for you guys to complain about me.


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for the rude comments, that more a different night I had in my hand that day, not average. Again very sorry If I offended any of you!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bridge, we just don't wanna get hit


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Diamond razors edge


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

Went from a Mission (Mathews) Menace to a Hoyt Rampage, but thinking about going back to mathews either a Z7 xtreme or heli-m not sure yet


----------



## xcr 1.5 (Feb 13, 2012)

All in the signature


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

In the sig. Ross all the way!


----------



## Trenthuntingpig (Jan 11, 2012)

PSE nova NI, no oman but it'll hit the X from 55m.


----------



## indian_08 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hoyt Maxxis 35 70 pounds


----------

